# new member & new to Leyland tractor,



## hcfarm (Nov 28, 2008)

hi folks, 
I am new to forum, I didn't know where to post this question as I counldn't find a category that would fit a Leyland tractor. So thanks for your patience. 

I have been given a Leyland 245 from my brother in law, everything works great except rear hydraulics won't lift.

I haven't bought a service manual yet, but will. I am looking for some general items to look at to get started just to get me acquainted with the unit or rear hydraulics in general.

the tractor has had the filter changed, hydraulic oil changed. I don't know anything about Leyland linkage or adjustment. he has brought the tractor to a local tractor mechanic that adjusted linkage and charged him for the work and when he got home and put the bushhog on it wouldn't lift. he was tired of the problem so he bought a new tractor and gave this one to me. ok with me!

So I loaded it on the lowboy and when the tractor started up the trailer the bushog back wheel pushed against the ground and the bushhog lifted up from the angle of the tractor and the breakdown trailer. it will then let down but not lift again. so I guess if the bushhog could be temporarily lifted, the hydraulics kick in. it did this twice, once loading and when I unloaded from the bushhog wheel contacting the ground and temporarily lifting the unit, it came up from there. It didn't lift up all the way, probably about half I would say and held and then I let it down. wouldn't lift up again....

I hope this makes sense as i try to describe the lifting problem..

any help or advice will be appreciated.
thanks
jon


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If I recall correctly you probably do not have a significant problem. There should be a manual diverter valve under the seat or back on the casting over the differential. That may simply need a tweak.


----------



## musicman9016 (Oct 20, 2014)

kinda sounds like the main hydraulic lever has disengaged, provided the 245 has one.
I had a similar problem where the loader on my 270 stopped working and that's all that happened. bit of bailing twine soon had it fixed. however, although the 270 has a lever labeled pto/hyd/off, the 255 only has pto/hyd. Not sure if the 245 would be the same. 
At worst it could be a rubber seal in one of the linkage valves gone from the extra pressure or something like that. if lever adjustment doesn't work then maybe look into opening up the linkage.


----------

